# Feeding Science



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Some of you may appreciate this article, some may not. I would hope that one might overlook that it was research done by Purina and focus on the information within. After all NASA does studies on space, Auto companies do studies on Indy and Nascars, Boeing does studies on Aircraft performance, it only seems appropriate Purina would do studies on feed... 
Perhaps consider it as knowledge that may be beneficial in one's own feeding program, whether it be Raw, kibble, cooked or other.

I found it interesting based on the science aspects.

http://www.purinavets.eu/PDFs/ResearchReport_vol9-issue1.pdf

Ken


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Great article! What would you recommend for protein/fat levels in a kibble for a growing pup?

We have two types of Taste of the Wild:

32% protein & 18% fat (high prairie canine formula)

25% protein & 15% fat (Sierra mountain canine formula)

Riley has been doing well on the 32/18% ratio, but I worry that may be too high of a protein level for Cooper @ 6 months old because he's already 50lbs & growing quickly.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Given the options I'd go for the lower protein, lower fat of the 25/15. One of the things I'm especially wary of with puppies is the tendency to overfeed, as with us we all know food is love! Puppies (after the butterball stage) should resemble gawky thin teenagers. 

Ken


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey* threefsh*

why don't you try TOW Pacific stream? Protein is 25% and fat 15%. I'm feeding TOW pacific stream puppy until our pup reaches the age of 12 months. The puppy version is: protein 27% / fat 15%.

Our pup likes to eat kibble with a slightly fish smell ;D

Her weight is with 8 months 47,84 lbs. 

Most people say when they meet her that she's quite skinny, but I think she looks just perfect, only muscles and well exercised...just as Ken mentioned "gawky thin teenager"


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I will definitely check out the puppy formula! He is an "overweight" puppy for sure (by V standards). It mostly has to do with his lack of exercise up 'til we adopted him. They had him on controlled food portions but he is super flabby and has very little muscle tone. We believe he was crated most of the time.  Just over the 3 days we've had him he's already slimmed down a bit and actually is starting to have some muscle tone in his hind legs. Of course, Riley is making sure he gets into shape by keeping him on his toes and playing her favorite game: chase me! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoQGJhzPsho&feature=g-u-u


----------

